# Importing cars



## davidsellers (Jun 24, 2012)

I have a small business in the uk selling cheap used cars and have been looking at exporting to SA and the middle east. I am looking for some information on how to import a car to SA and were would be the best place to sell them. Also any costs in volved in shipping, taxes etc would be helpful.

Thanks


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

davidsellers said:


> I have a small business in the uk selling cheap used cars and have been looking at exporting to SA and the middle east. I am looking for some information on how to import a car to SA and were would be the best place to sell them. Also any costs in volved in shipping, taxes etc would be helpful.
> 
> Thanks



I thought it worked the other way rounnd, certainly for the middle east - they sell cheap second hand cars to the UK????

Jo xx


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

davidsellers said:


> I have a small business in the uk selling cheap used cars and have been looking at exporting to SA and the middle east. I am looking for some information on how to import a car to SA and were would be the best place to sell them. Also any costs in volved in shipping, taxes etc would be helpful.
> 
> Thanks


The buyer will have to pay VAT on an "imported" car, will certainly make cars too expensive.


----------



## chrisc2615 (Jun 30, 2012)

There are people importing used Japanese cars into SA since they are also right-hand drive.

The car must get a roadworthy (R 280,00), licence (about R 400) and you pay VAT (14%) on the CIF value


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

chrisc2615 said:


> There are people importing used Japanese cars into SA since they are also right-hand drive.
> 
> The car must get a roadworthy (R 280,00), licence (about R 400) and you pay VAT (14%) on the CIF value


As well as import duty:


And a lot of paper work.


Permanent Importation of Vehicles into South Africa - The AA of South Africa


----------



## chrisc2615 (Jun 30, 2012)

Johanna said:


> As well as import duty:
> 
> 
> And a lot of paper work.
> ...


----------



## BALACOOL (Jun 30, 2012)

jojo said:


> I thought it worked the other way rounnd, certainly for the middle east - they sell cheap second hand cars to the UK????
> 
> Jo xx


I believe UAE is left hand drive and UK right hand drive. Don't know if it is feasible to export to UAE.


----------



## chrisc2615 (Jun 30, 2012)

Yes, that is important, vital in fact. Left-hand drive cars cannot get a roadworthy certificate (and consequently cannot be licenced) in SA any more (since 2004) unless it is a specific purpose vehicle (electric car, industrial equipment)


----------

